# Horrible Timing - Can't get any worse..



## sacredheart (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello everyone - Sorry for posting a new thread but I figure the other is so long. For those of you who are new to "my story" I found out that my boyfriend was cheating (e/a and p/a) possibly and decided to move on...if you read my thread "I think have proof finally" you can read the whole story...NOW THIS..

I thought I was done with all of this. Was getting ready to move on with my life. I found out today that I'm pregnant! I feel numb. Don't even know what to do with myself. I feel conflicted. Wondering why God would give me the strength to move on to have this happen? I have a beautiful teenage daughter and have considered having another child but not in a situation like this. I mean, it's not the best situation as you all know.

Can any of you please offer some guidance as I'm needing it right now more than ever. 

Thank you all in advance for your thoughts...


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe God wants to give you an even better reason to not settle for less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartbroken1957 (Apr 8, 2011)

I can say "God gives you what is needed to make you stronger". 
I would give this new twist some time. Go see a Dr. confirm the fact, and see to it you are healthy. Once you are sure, have a date for the birth. Tell. First I would tell my DD, mom and dad, siblings. Then tell him. Make sure you time this so that he doesn't hear it by rumor. Make sure when you start telling YOU know where you want to go with this. Do you want him in this with you. Want him out, which by the way, I wouldn't let happen anyway. It's his child, he needs to step up. It should carry his name. Of course he is going to scream foul. It's the last thing he would want to interupt his affair. 
Have your ducks in a row, your dates firm, and family behind you. 
This may prove to be a turnaround or it could increase the storm. Either way, the baby is Gods gift that will help you through.


----------



## remakingmylife (Apr 18, 2011)

How did you find out that you were pregnant? I only ask because hubby and I have been trying for 9 years now, and I've seen some false positives on the take-home tests (heartbreaking). I think the best way to find out for sure is a blood draw.


----------



## sacredheart (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I have told him already. He is the first and the only that knows until I decide what to do. He is ecstatic. So happy. Says that he'll make everything happen. To come along with him. Settle down and we'll take a smart, responsible journey and tackle any obstacle. He told me he's so happy to have this blessing from God. 

That is not making anything easier on me.


----------



## sacredheart (Sep 14, 2010)

Remaking my life, I found out by urine test but I knew about a week ago. I've been pregnant 3 times. The birth of my daughter and two miscarriages. I know the feeling. My breasts are extremely tender and swollen and I'm beyond nauseous. I just know.


----------



## remakingmylife (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations! I haven't experienced pregnancy myself, and I know that you're currently in a tough situation, but wanted to celebrate with you and for you!


----------

